Ask HN: How has your career changed after switching to a FAANG company? - kkcorps
======
karmakaze
I'm not at one of the FAANG but the largest company I've ever worked at. The
tech stack is surprisingly uniform and I miss engineering diversity you get
exposed to at smaller companies. Don't miss the infrastructure/internal-ops
chores though.

